# pop ups



## iFish (Nov 13, 2009)

hey well i am logged in and it keeps popping up "ads from gbatemp" but im logging in and i know i am becasue i am postin this so yeah


----------



## antonkan (Nov 13, 2009)

It didn't pop up the ads for me.


----------



## Raika (Nov 13, 2009)

Adblocker?


----------



## omgpwn666 (Nov 13, 2009)

Try to delete your Cache.


----------



## DeMoN (Nov 13, 2009)

Force Refresh the page (Ctrl + F5) if you don't want to delete your cache.
Or just download Adblock Plus if you're using Firefox.


----------



## zuron7 (Nov 13, 2009)

It also could be from an other site opened in a other tab if you had one open


----------



## Costello (Nov 13, 2009)

we dont have popup ads... as far as i know!


----------



## prowler (Nov 13, 2009)

ad-blocker plus for Firefox, no more ads


----------



## p1ngpong (Nov 13, 2009)

ifish said:
			
		

> hey well i am logged in and it keeps popping up "ads from gbatemp" but im logging in and i know i am becasue i am postin this so yeah



It may be helpful if you post a couple of screen shots of the pop up ads you get while logged in.


----------



## Vague Rant (Nov 13, 2009)

Stop helping him. His computer, his malware, his problem. Maybe he'll learn to be a more responsible consumer.


----------



## Knyaz Vladimir (Nov 14, 2009)

That's bad advice. He needs Firefox, use Google, and ABP (ad-Blocker plus), use Firefox. But, this never gave me pop-ups.


----------



## Minox (Nov 14, 2009)

Knyaz Vladimir said:
			
		

> That's bad advice. He needs Firefox, use Google, and ABP (ad-Blocker plus), use Firefox. But, this never gave me pop-ups.


GBAtemp doesn't have popups meaning that any popups he experiences must be caused on his end, through malware or the likes just like Vague Rant said.


----------



## iFish (Nov 15, 2009)

ok well it was my pc i use my mac and nothing goed wrong so thanks for the help


----------



## Davess (Dec 6, 2009)

Costello said:
			
		

> we dont have popup ads... as far as i know!


blame ace-gunman!


----------

